# Remind me never to get injured in New Jersey!



## TTLWHKR (Dec 17, 2005)

http://groups.myspace.com/stopvolunteers


The people who set this site up are a total black eye to EMS.. Their attitude toward the volunteers aside, ugh... They should be shot. :thumbs_down:


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2005)

where did you find this???

Are you on MySpace???

I need Friends....  myspace<dot>com/jonemt


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 17, 2005)

I found it while looking for info on how to subscribe to Gold Cross Magazine...


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 18, 2005)

That is the most awful thing ever!

I'm on myspace jon, I'll let you be my friend; )


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm on Myspace...I'll be your friend Jon.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone else think this whole "blog" idea is going to implode on itself?? I mean how many people can have their own blogs? 

Theres going to be a point when everyone gets bored reading about when everyone else eats breakfast or how much work they have to do...


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy crap! mg: 

I read some of the message board there, I could only get through 1 and a half topics. The language and the attitdues, they are a disgrace to the title EMT. If I heard or saw my preceptors act like that I might have left EMS all together. I guess my mistake is that I hold EMS, Fire and Deputies to a higher standard, apparently I was wrong, at least in Jersey.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree Wingnut.  I also got through about 1 1/2 topics and yep, due to the profanity and put down of others, I clicked on the "X".


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 18, 2005)

VinBin said:
			
		

> Theres going to be a point when everyone gets bored reading about when everyone else eats breakfast or how much work they have to do...


 
My blogs are interesting. I hardly ever mention what I ate for breakfast


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2005)

They do have a point, which is that in SOME PARTS of NJ, Volunteers aren't recognized by the state, and do not have to be. Paid-staffed ambulances, however, must be Jersey-Certed, and the NJ DOH's inspectors are the Friggin' Gestapo of DOH agents - they OFTEN set up at an ER or 2 and spot-check rigs, as well as certs and DL's of EMS providers.


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 18, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> They do have a point, which is that in SOME PARTS of NJ, Volunteers aren't recognized by the state, and do not have to be. Paid-staffed ambulances, however, must be Jersey-Certed, and the NJ DOH's inspectors are the Friggin' Gestapo of DOH agents - they OFTEN set up at an ER or 2 and spot-check rigs, as well as certs and DL's of EMS providers.
> 
> 
> Jon


 

Jon I'm not trying to bash your point, BUT, if they're doing thier jobs then the spot inspections really shouldn't be a big deal and neither should thier being cert/ rather than vollies. If they like this job, then they'll do whatever they have to...griping about it is extremely immature and does not become any person let alone those who work in our field.

But then again from what I read, I can't make out what they are actually pissed about.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 18, 2005)

i doubt i'd be much competition for the fredricks of hollywood ems contingent

~Stevo


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 18, 2005)

Stevo said:
			
		

> i doubt i'd be much competition for the fredricks of hollywood ems contingent
> 
> ~Stevo


 

ROFL!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 18, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Volunteers aren't recognized by the state, and do not have to be.


 

Really?

Geez... That sounds almost barbaric! Do they have to be inspected, or at least checked to make sure they have proper equipment?

I know when I was a kid, the ambulances didn't have to be licensed, but they had to have so much, or certain pieces of equipment. I.e. Oxygen, traction splints, long boards, OB kit, etc. But they didn't enforce it as they do now. Like the "Voluntary QRS" thing, they called it "Voluntary Ambulance Licensure". That was around 85 or 87 maybe.

I saw that they made some interesting points.. But their execution was a bit off. I'm a paid provider, and a member of a union; but they don't tell us that volunteering is bad. and I have never met someone that wished death upon them. Even in the city, the IAFF members didn't act like that towards the unpaid stations. Probably because their canteen and rehab crew were volunteers from around the outskirts of the city.. and they made the best cup of coffee... ever.. ; )


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/medictwozeroone

That's my url.​


----------



## Stevo (Dec 18, 2005)

seems i've been a volly longer than some of those out to berate me have even been on this rock, and i gotta tell ya's it really makes me feel like a dinosaur

but i suppose it's all part of the nation authoritarian fetish we've endured since 9/11 , it attracts class A personalities, and many class A's simply get off on being a leg up on anyone else on their turf

perhaps i shall exact my revenge on such sorts by being one of those borderline frequent flyers not quite ready for the fossil home, yet calling every 3 a.m. because i've fallen and can't get up?

_"buzz off sonny, i want the girly medics!"_

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 18, 2005)

Stevo said:
			
		

> perhaps i shall exact my revenge on such sorts by being one of those borderline frequent flyers not quite ready for the fossil home, yet calling every 3 a.m. because i've fallen and can't get up?
> 
> _"buzz off sonny, i want the girly medics!"_
> 
> ~S~


 



lmfao :regular_smile:


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea ok,, & there is NOT much in New Jersey anyway. Sorry but these people are seriously screwed in the head, or their brains are wired wrong.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I have to say that I hope for anyone of you that lives in NJ that these clowns are not typical of EMS. I had to keep reminding myself that it was not a Truckers web site....


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 18, 2005)

They make a "Truckers Website" look like a GirlScout Sing-a-Long group. I was going to respond & ask "what" their main problem is with Volunteers, mainly to point out the issues, but then re-thought & decided againist it (for now).





			
				coloradoemt said:
			
		

> Well I have to say that I hope for anyone of you that lives in NJ that these clowns are not typical of EMS. I had to keep reminding myself that it was not a Truckers web site....


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 18, 2005)

I am curious how they feel about folks like me who volunteer and work full time in an EMS system... Does this mean I only know my stuff part of the time? Do I only risk further endangering my patients part of the time?:thinking:


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 19, 2005)

From what I can pick out, and it's really hard to find anything really, is that they are not bad mouthing volunteers in general, just volunteers in New Jeresy because NJ doesn't hold some of the volunteers to any standards.  NJ allows just about anyone to hop into an ambulance and make runs.  (I have no idea if this is correct, but this is just what I'm getting from their rants.)


----------



## Stevo (Dec 19, 2005)

Doesn't the state require certification?

~S~


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 19, 2005)

Chimpie, Go further into their rant discussions. I spent almost 4 hours in there last night & picked out their hate "Towards All VOLUNTEERS", but they're just starting with NJ first. *People like them make us all look bad, Paid & Volunteer*.



			
				Chimpie said:
			
		

> From what I can pick out, and it's really hard to find anything really, is that they are not bad mouthing volunteers in general, just volunteers in New Jeresy because NJ doesn't hold some of the volunteers to any standards.  NJ allows just about anyone to hop into an ambulance and make runs.  (I have no idea if this is correct, but this is just what I'm getting from their rants.)


----------



## Jon (Dec 19, 2005)

I looked around.... some of what they say is true - the EMT who declared a 22-week delivery stillborn and placed it in a biohazard bag.... baby lived for a couple of days at the hospital, and her cert was yanked.

Also, of course, was the patient that got beaten to death by EMS.... appeared to be the PAID CREWS of Trenton that did it. (If you didn't notice... many of the folks who post activily are from Trenton)

Both cases are listed on the NJ OEMS's "cert yanking" page

What finally threw me off the site was the continuing claim of "Vollie EMS chicks are easy"  Umm.... Anyone here offended by that??

Jon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, seems that some over paid under worked people had too much time on their hands and decided that they were not EMS professionals, and bashed people who give FREELY of their time to save someone else from themselves or others...I hope these idiots get what they deserve- treated by a group of excellent volunteers who are proud to be volunteers and I also hope that the state of NJ takes a long look at the individuals who started the volly bashing. This would NEVER be tollerated in SC, especially since 55% of our EMS services in the state are volunteer or combo services.  I started out 12+ yrs ago as a volly, and I gained more experience and self confidence as an EMT there than I would have working for some paid services...but then again some people must have been born with the emtire knowledge of paramedicine in their brains and skipped the classes and experience.


----------



## Jon (Dec 19, 2005)

Stevo said:
			
		

> i doubt i'd be much competition for the fredricks of hollywood ems contingent
> 
> ~Stevo


 

Is this the "EMS Chicks are Easy" Group???



I think I could nominate a few members :shades_smile:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Gee, Jon, thats just the image we should promote-NOT!  Most of the women I work with are far from easy, and I am glad of that...everyone maintains a professional but fun attitude at work, no tension, no sexual harrassment suits, just good humor.  Let's try to remember that we are wanting people to take us seriously and not look at us like a bunch of boobs.


----------



## Chimera911 (Dec 19, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> where did you find this???
> 
> Are you on MySpace???
> 
> I need Friends....  myspace<dot>com/jonemt



I've just sent a request to add you on My Space.  I only have a music page though, not a regular profile.  Add me back if you wish. :nerd:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok whats with this myspace thing today...even the guys on the radio this morning were talking about it...maybe I am internet dumb to it, but all I have heard is its a place to bash people and to promote promiscuity.:thinking:


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

my myspace does neither of the two. I hardly ever have anything bad to say about anyone else, at least not on the internet. 

I think it's fun. My best friend and I leave eachother messages back and forth since we really don't have a lot of time to talk. I just met a guy and I looked at his myspace and really learned alot about him...

It is mainly a teenager thing but now a lot of adults use it for networking and it is useful.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Teenager thing huh  just what we needed!


----------



## VinBin (Dec 19, 2005)

Myspace, Xanga, and the other "blogs" are mostly (there are some good ones, I guess) just a massive popularity contest run on the internet...if you read some of the pages of the people, its just self promotion, you forget whether its a person's journal or a singles ad...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats what I figured it would be...the local radio station was saying this morning how women were using the myspace site to "*****" themselves out...and thats a direct qoute of the radio personalities..the words I would use to describe it are much more vulgar and I choose not to share them with the younger people here. :nerd:


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

you all should check out mine, it's just cute... 

Well I think it's cute, you can see my friends, pictures of me, read my whiney blogs, look at quizzes I took and send me messages or leave me comments. It's not some horrible thing unless you make it that way.

http://www.myspace.com/q_dani_p​


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Cute huh... cats are cute, bunnies are cute...myspace and cute dont belong together...I just found out my sister uses it and I have alot of questions for her now(just what I needed around the holidays!)


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

did you look at it?

It's pink and cute. Yup definately cute.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 19, 2005)

haha, nicely said FFEMT1764.  

40scutest, dont you feel like your in a community where everyone is trying to constantly promote themselves as attractive, popular, unique, cool...etc??

and your constant mention of not having a boyfriend is kinda troubling...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

VinBin said:
			
		

> haha, nicely said FFEMT1764.
> 
> 40scutest, dont you feel like your in a community where everyone is trying to constantly promote themselves as attractive, popular, unique, cool...etc??
> 
> and your constant mention of not having a boyfriend is kinda troubling...



Thanks Vin, and yes myspace does look like a dating site by another name...and for somone who is supposed to be confident, 40s, you shouldnt dwell on the fact that you dont have a boyfriend.  Trust me after a few years in this field you will understand that there are bigger things in this world than finding a boyfriend!


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

VinBin said:
			
		

> 40scutest, dont you feel like your in a community where everyone is trying to constantly promote themselves as attractive, popular, unique, cool...etc??
> 
> and your constant mention of not having a boyfriend is kinda troubling...


 
Actually if you look, for example the people in my top 8, you'd see people that, while maybe being attractive, don't make that the point of it. All of them know their "friends" in one way or another and use it as expressions of thoughts and ideas, as well as a means of communication.
And everyone on myspace is unique, just like everyone else.

And my constant mention of not having a boyfriend is mostly joking, you'll notice on my profile it is under a "what kind of bf/gf are you" quiz. Most people post quiz results. And it doesn't trouble me, I'm 17, it's my job to be boy crazy and self absorbed.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

At 17 I was ambulance crazy...you couldnt pry my nose from an ambulance tailpipe...I was eating breathing sleeping drinking and thinking EMS.  Women were not a concern for me, as they tended to cause more trouble than prove to be a solution. Now that I am much older, that has all changed, I can balance my EMS life with a social life...and she is very happy to have me as part of her life!


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I'm a 17 year old girl, who loves to have her social life!

Some people get absorbed in EMS and some people get absorbed in other things, I just have balancing skills. Still I'm not as absorbed in EMS as you were, I just love to swim. I swim at least an hour a day, but if I didn't have anything else to do I'd do it all day, like you would have done with your ambulance at 17.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 19, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> And my constant mention of not having a boyfriend is mostly joking, you'll notice on my profile it is under a "what kind of bf/gf are you" quiz. Most people post quiz results. And it doesn't trouble me, I'm 17, it's my job to be boy crazy and self absorbed.


 
I see...

Check out this funny rant about Myspace...Its not directed at anyone, its just a joke...(and kinda true)...:shades_smile: 

http://www.myspacesucks.8m.com/  [bad language, I thought I should post a warning...]


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

That is funny...

And mostly true.

:lightbulb: I'm not trying to say that myspace rocks beyond belief, and any other internet invention shouldn't even bother being invented, I'm just saying not everyone and thing on myspace sucks, like me for instance.; )


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well ok 40s, not everything on there sucks...you seem to have a pretty good understanding of the roles and responsibilities of a basic are, so 99% on myspace sucks, and you are in the other 1% thats ok.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 19, 2005)

as alway the extraordinary 1%


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

40s, if you are half as good at EMS as you are at modesty, you will make one hell of an emt and medic...just remember to keep your ears and mind open.


----------



## Chimera911 (Dec 19, 2005)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> Well I have to say that I hope for anyone of you that lives in NJ that these clowns are not typical of EMS. I had to keep reminding myself that it was not a Truckers web site....



I have to say, I'm not looking forward to running into those sorts any time soon. :thinking:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Easy colorado, I drove a truck for a few months... 
It was a job that allowed me to get away from some unpleasant times in my life, and it payed for my 2nd refresher course too!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 20, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> promote promiscuity.:thinking:


 

Yes! Posting my daily happening is going to make me cheat on my wife, and sleep with every loose gal in town... :sarcastic:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 20, 2005)

; )  WOO HOO! Their site was shut down!  :shades_smile:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 20, 2005)

How did that happen?  It seemed to me it had been up and running for quite some time.

ALEX??? What did you do???:nerd:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2005)

From the MySpace.com Terms and Conditions:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/misc/terms.html?z=1&Mytoken=20040917113647



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Prohibited Content includes  													Content that: i. is patently offensive and promotes racism, bigotry, hatred or  													physical harm of any kind against any group or individual; ii. harasses or  													advocates harassment of another person; iii. involves the transmission of "junk  													mail", "chain letters," or unsolicited mass mailing or "spamming"; iv. promotes  													information that you know is false or misleading or promotes illegal activities  													or conduct that is abusive, threatening, obscene, defamatory or libelous;




In my opinion, that whole thread pretty much qualified under a variety of reasons.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, I whole heartedly agree.  I think the only portion of the TOS they didn't violate was the junk mail portion.

I was just wondering what finally made MySpace realize what they had dedicated their site to.


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 20, 2005)

*WWWWWWWaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHhooooooooooooo!!!!!!*


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am so glad that someone over at myspace took a look at it then said" hmm, doesnt that violate our ruels??" Its about time that some of the sites on the internet started polcing themselves. Now all the good volunteers of the world can go on without fear of being persecuted!


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Gee, Jon, thats just the image we should promote-NOT!  Most of the women I work with are far from easy, and I am glad of that...everyone maintains a professional but fun attitude at work, no tension, no sexual harrassment suits, just good humor.  Let's try to remember that we are wanting people to take us seriously and not look at us like a bunch of boobs.


I wasn't promoting it.... just quoting it...

I was wating for Captian, princess or someone else to disagree...


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> I am so glad that someone over at myspace took a look at it then said" hmm, doesnt that violate our ruels??" Its about time that some of the sites on the internet started polcing themselves. Now all the good volunteers of the world can go on without fear of being persecuted!


Did it get taken down???


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 20, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Easy colorado, I drove a truck for a few months...
> It was a job that allowed me to get away from some unpleasant times in my life, and it payed for my 2nd refresher course too!


 
:shades_smile:  I only said that out of experience. I spent 7 years out on the road seeing this nation of ours. Still have a CDL now and drive helping a friend of mine harvest wheat in the summer.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 20, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Did it get taken down???


 
Must have. I can no longer access the site. :thumbs_up:


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 21, 2005)

I would say give them time & they will have their site back up & running. Maybe not thru Myspace.com, but almost sure they will have running somewhere again, which is very sad to say the least.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 21, 2005)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> From the MySpace.com Terms and Conditions:
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/misc/terms.html?z=1&Mytoken=20040917113647
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zactly... Someone must have read that when signing up, and forwarded it to the bigwigs, along with links to various example, as well as pictures.. Yep, sounds like someone reported them. :x


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 21, 2005)

Is that an admission?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 21, 2005)

hfdff422 said:
			
		

> Is that an admission?


 
I didn't confess to anything. :sarcastic:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 21, 2005)

Cant believe I missed this entire thread - was interesting and the site is shut down far as I know.

And no I dont have a myspace. And even if I did, what would I write about that would be at all interesting to anyone else??

-CP


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 22, 2005)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I didn't confess to anything. :sarcastic:


 

You da man!!!:thumbs_up: :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

http://groups.myspace.com/StopUnprofessionalisminEMS


They have a new site now...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm gonna try to get at least one of them fired.. Because I have the weekend off. I'm not a volunteer, but I disagree with their plight, and I'm going to try and turn one of them into an unpaid ems nonprofessional.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2005)

It's not letting me into the site...I keep getting a connection refused error. 

Oh well, I didn't feel like lowering my IQ anymore anyway.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 23, 2005)

nothing seems to rally people together more than a common hate eh?

~S~


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't seem to get in either.  Maybe they have multiple groups watching for them to return.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 23, 2005)

good to know ems gals are easy

well I have a confession I AM easy...yup its true

Im easy to piss off
Im easy to aggrivate
Im easy to get to deck yer *** like we deck the halls for christmas
Im easy going
Im easy to shop for
Oh yes yes Im also easy to be friends with but even easier to turn a cold shoulder when ya betray me

How is THAT for easy hmmmmmm????? Oh yes Im also easy on the eyes *grin* Hows about you other gals?

as for social life I have one with my manfolk I have af ew friends but I balance it well


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 23, 2005)

Explain how you can be easy going and easy to piss off.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I was able to get onto their site. Where it is a bit calmer than the other at this point, the potential is there for them to revert back to the original. I find it embarrassing that I share the same employment field as these people. Is anyone on this site working with these folks, close to them??


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 23, 2005)

Stevo said:
			
		

> nothing seems to rally people together more than a common hate eh?
> 
> ~S~


 
That goes for both sides, but hating people for hating is always better that hating people for helping.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

hfdff422 said:
			
		

> That goes for both sides, but hating people for hating is always better that hating people for helping.


 

Who said that we hate them?


I wanted to play with them.. a little cat and mouse, perhaps?

Mousetrap... Did anyone have that gave when they were a child?

I loved that game!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

SUCCESS! lOOK WHAT THE ANTI-SVA GROUP HAS DONE!  




> *Dani K* WROTE
> 
> 
> the group was voluntarily shut down because some idiot volunteers complained about the site. They actually did the really douche thing and went to the employers (why I have no idea) and now those very cool and good people are in real danger of losing their jobs.....if we didn't hate the volunteers before then calling an employer who has no relation or affiliation to Stop Volunteer Ambulances just to complain definitely took the volunteers off our christmas card list.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

Couldn't have been me, b/c all I did was report them for a TOS violation. I didn't call any of their employers, wouldn't know where to go in NJ..

But some of their blogs/photos, etc. may have been forwards to the NJOEMS ?? h34r:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 23, 2005)

http://groups.myspace.com/thisisjerseyems


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 23, 2005)

Could they possibly make themselves look any dumber??? I mean they dont hide the fact that they are total asses. But this is an outright "hate group" towards volunteer EMS.

To be honest alot of towns wouldnt even be around without a volunteer Fire/EMS service to keep it from burning down. And volunteer ambulances also help ease the workload of overworked paid services in larger cities.

And also MySpace is for losers. BWAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Give them time, they will hang themselves again. *


			
				TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> http://groups.myspace.com/thisisjerseyems


----------



## vipastyle (Dec 27, 2005)

What a screwed up group of individuals.

http://www.myspace.com/tannielow


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 27, 2005)

hmmm T-LOW?? Wheres Medic T-Low??? ROFLMAO!!! Now thats GhettoMedic worthy..


----------



## Jon (Dec 28, 2005)

What I hate is that I can't go there at work.... I'll be at the squad this weekend, perhaps.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 29, 2005)

You could always contact the NJ Dept. of Health EMS division...I am sure these people would love to show off their skills before an inspection committee...just so we all can laugh at them when they lose their jobs for not keeping their equipment up and clean...or they dont have their credentials on them...and then there is always the ACLU....


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> You could always contact the NJ Dept. of Health EMS division...I am sure these people would love to show off their skills before an inspection committee...just so we all can laugh at them when they lose their jobs for not keeping their equipment up and clean...or they dont have their credentials on them....


 
Ahhh.... someone else who has worked in Jersey!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 29, 2005)

They banned me for asking too many questions.


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> They banned me for asking too many questions.


 
Yeah... I saw that you no longer seem to have an account.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

They are back at it AGAIN!!

http://groups.myspace.com/StopUnprofessionalisminEMS


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 30, 2005)

so maybe EMTLife should raid StopUnprofessionalEMS.com and totally wipe them out and make asses out of em... LOL :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 30, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> so maybe EMTLife should raid StopUnprofessionalEMS.com and totally wipe them out and make asses out of em... LOL :lol:


 
LMAO, they wouldn't last 2 posts from us before they'd tuck tail and run crying home.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay, I know you guys are kidding but I want to get this out in the open to prevent any problems.  Please do not go and raid their forum, or on their parade.  They are entitled to express their own viewpoints on their website.

The funny thing about this whole situation?  They're supposedly committed to stopping unprofessionalism in EMS but they appear to be even more unprofessional than any vollie I've ever met or dealt with, and it shows in their posts.


----------



## Phridae (Dec 30, 2005)

I added Jon on myspace!!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2005)

Phridae said:
			
		

> I added Jon on myspace!!!


Who-Hoo!


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2005)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> LMAO, they wouldn't last 2 posts from us before they'd tuck tail and run crying home.


Its been tried. These folks are so visciously hateful that I thank god I live in PA, and have no need to go to Newark, ever!

Thing is, I understand some of their feelings, as I'm currently finishing reading Into the Breach - a book about Newark NJ's VERY poor EMS system... Actually talks about why the providers don't care (you try running 15-20 calls a night on 4 hours sleep) and why they don't get emotional (they "can't afford to"). Also takes a look at the paid/vollie relationship. Many folks might start out as vollies, but they see too much at work - they need to spend the time off AWAY from EMS.

IT is an intresting book, and if the situation in Newark is still anything like what the book describes, I understand where they are coming from, but it is still a black eye for EMS in general.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank God I live and work in SC! We have more volunteers here than paid people, and I think they do a great job...and most of them are more professional than any of these Jersey fools. If there is a serious problem with EMS in NJ maybe the USDOT should look into it, since they still currently have the federal oversight duty...until DHS get us, which could be a good thing grant wise.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 30, 2005)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Okay, I know you guys are kidding but I want to get this out in the open to prevent any problems. Please do not go and raid their forum, or on their parade. They are entitled to express their own viewpoints on their website.
> 
> The funny thing about this whole situation? They're supposedly committed to stopping unprofessionalism in EMS but they appear to be even more unprofessional than any vollie I've ever met or dealt with, and it shows in their posts.


 

I agree with Father EMS! You raid them, they raid us. They have the "right" to "hate" others, that's not why my forefathers died, but that's how people take it these days. As long as they aren't breaking any laws, we are just disagreeing with their opinion. We should stay in our sand box, and leave them in their own. They'll throw too much some day, become blind in a dust storm and choke.. 

And I doubt they would fold under pressure, they sent me emails threatening to track me down, do something to my wife and animals, hang me by me feet and gut me.. 

They seem a little violent to be scared off.. After I sent a copy of that to try and get the site shut down, Myspace deleted my account "For my own protection"  .


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

They threatened you...hmm now it is an interstate felony- send a copy of it to your local FBI office and state police barracks...I am sure they will be interested in talking to the individuals invovled...


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 31, 2005)

People like them will always screw themselves in the end. I never take the time to deal with them because the only person it frustrates is me,and it usually won't phase them at all. In fact, I think they enjoy it.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 31, 2005)

And people like that is what makes EMS as a whole look bad. Luckily our states EMS recruitment and retention was at an all time high for 2004-2005 which is a good sign. Also right now there is debate in the state association on whether or not to put out a "recruiting PSA" to get a new class of EMS folks in while there is about to be alot of older EMS veterans retiring in the next 5 years. Im interested in knowing what direction our states EMS is going. Hopefully this is on the rise.

Id be happy if our state started churning out National EMTs and Medics and our state was the example for the rest by having TRULY dedicated EMS workers.

-CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 31, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> They threatened you...hmm now it is an interstate felony- send a copy of it to your local FBI office and state police barracks...I am sure they will be interested in talking to the individuals invovled...


 

No thanx! I don't need anyone nosing around my computer..


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 31, 2005)

you know they would take his entire computer and check it as part of the investigation- and believe me there are things on anyones computer that could get anyone arrested for anything. Sad but true.

-CP


----------



## nyc.ems (Dec 31, 2005)

eveyone here talks about nj ems...jersey city ems is doing ok that i know of.does any bodyelse know about them?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 1, 2006)

nyc.ems said:
			
		

> eveyone here talks about nj ems...jersey city ems is doing ok that i know of.does any bodyelse know about them?


 
My father has been wanting to put his antique ambulances in service ever since the late 70's when our family shut down the funeral home's ambulance service. But laws in PA prevent this, maybe he could move to NJ where they do not regulate EMS?  

He probably has some ambulances that would be legal too, I haven't seen the collection recently, b/c it's spread out.. But there are at least fifteen. Hearses, ambulances, combo's, vans, conversion vans, etc.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 1, 2006)

http://groups.myspace.com/stopvolunteerambulancesthereturn</B>


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 1, 2006)

I see that the group leader has Laffy Taffy on his personal page - looks alot like someone I know but cant quite place him.

And how can such a group of people be so blind to the fact that they are making total asses of themselves to entire public.....

Some folks never learn....

-CP


----------



## Jon (Jan 1, 2006)

nyc.ems said:
			
		

> eveyone here talks about nj ems...jersey city ems is doing ok that i know of.does any bodyelse know about them?


 
The issue here is that this site seems to take joy in busting on volunteers.

Ok... Jersey City / Newark are sh#t-holes, and many providers get burned out.... but it is still no reason to be as hateful as they are. They seem convinced that the Devil Himself rides on every volunteer ambulance.


I've worked with Philly Firefighters who moonlight as transport EMT's... I know that vollie fire/EMS is a whole different ballgame then a City (a room and contents fire is a working building fire:unsure: ). When it comes to EMS, though... I still care about my patients...

Jon

And I'm going to bed or a call--- don't know which...

One of those nights!<_< 

Jon


----------



## emtff99 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sites such as theirs "could go" in a more productive way with out the use (& threats) of their "colorful" language.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 1, 2006)

What I dont understand about them is how the can justify that all volunteer services are bad...maybe they should tour the rest of the country and see how other state's have a wonderful volunteer system...with volunteers that are as competent if not moreso than the paid people.  Obviously they havent done their research and are blabbermouthing something that they dont understand!


----------

